# S7-1500 MC: 2 Wagen auf einer Schiene Kollisionschutz?



## MCPC10 (11 Mai 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine gute Strategie hat, für einen Kollisionsschutz, bei 2 Wagen auf der selben Schiene (sowohl in Hand als auch Positionieren). Dabei können die Wagen alle Positionen anfahren und sind per Motion Control gesteuert. Oder wie macht ihr das wann wo wer hinfährt?

MfG
Mike


----------



## Matze001 (11 Mai 2022)

Moin,

es gibt hier diverse Ansätze wie man das regeln kann.
Je nach Anwendungsfall, den Du leider nicht näher beschrieben hast, machen unterschiedliche Ansätze sinn.

Mir fallen spontan ein:

1. Bereiche Freigeben / Sperren über Bits (Wagen will in einen Bereich, fordert diesen an, der andere sagt der ist Frei und wird für diesen gesperrt)
2. Es gibt einen Wagen mit Vorrang (dieser kann auch wechseln). Man definiert einen minimalen Abstand zwischen den Wagen, und der Wagen mit Vorrang darf den anderen "wegschieben". Dabei ist natürlich zu beachten, dass der andere Wagen nicht in ungünstigen Situationen weggeschoben werden darf, wenn er z.B. irgendwie mit der Außenwelt interagiert.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MCPC10 (11 Mai 2022)

> Je nach Anwendungsfall, den Du leider nicht näher beschrieben hast, machen unterschiedliche Ansätze sinn.


Also das ist ein Paletten Transport der auf der einen Seite 3 Beschickungen hat (zwei sind unten un eine in der mitte von der schiene) und auf der anderen Seite sind 15 Rollenförderer wo es hin gehen kann die direkt nebeneinander sind.


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

Ich hab das manchmal mit Handling, die auf einer "Schine" sitzen.
Es kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an, u.a. auch wieviel Zeit man denn so für den Vorgang hat.

1. Die Zielposition des Wagens wird jeweils mit der Istposition (und auch mit der Zeilposition) des anderen Wagen abgeglichen.
2. Ein Mindestabstand wird definiert und der Abstand wird ständig berechnet. Der Mindestabstand ist so groß ist, dass beide Wagen zum stehen kommen können, sollte der Abstand unterschritten werden oder zumindest keine Schaden entsteht.
3. Fahrtrichtungen der Wagen werden zu Freigabe hinzugezogen. Günstig ist hier, wenn die Wagen immer gleichschnell fahren. So kann man sie gleichzeitig losfahren lassen, wenn sie in die selbe Richtung fahren.


----------



## MCPC10 (11 Mai 2022)

An sich gute Vorschläge aber wie verwaltet ihr dann wann wer wohin fährt um schonmal im vorhinein zu verhindern das sowas passiert?


----------



## Matze001 (11 Mai 2022)

Naja irgendwer muss ja mal entscheiden was von wo wohin muss.
An der Stelle muss dann halt geprüft werden ob das machbar ist.

Edit: Vielleicht beginnst Du dein Programm erstmal mit einem Wagen, und löst die ganzen Logikaufgaben,
und nimmst erst dann den zweiten Wagen dazu.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zako (11 Mai 2022)

Schau Dir mal diese Auskunftsfunktionen an. 





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## MCPC10 (12 Mai 2022)

> Schau Dir mal diese Auskunftsfunktionen an.


Schein echt interessant zu sein (hätte es zwar nie unter dem Namen gesucht)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2022)

Um auch einmal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:
Wir haben auch hin und wieder zwei Verfahrwagen auf einer Schiene ( Palettentransport ). Ich verstehe nicht
ganz wofür man da jetzt eine Sinamics Bibliothek brauchen sollte. Letztendlich hat ( bei uns ) jeder Wagen einen
Fahrauftrag und das SPS Programm entscheidet, wenn 2 Wagen zur gleichen Position wollen, welcher Vorrang hat
( normal der, der zuerst losfahren könnte, unter Umständen gibt es aber auch Vorzugsschaltungen so dass eine Strecke
welche z.B. Stau hat, bevorzugt wird. Also der Stau schneller abgebaut wird ). Unter Umständen muss auch einmal ein Wagen wegfahren,
damit der zweite Wagen seine Position erreichen kann. Bzw. wenn beide Wagen die Position erreichen können und dies vom Weg her möglich ist, dann fahren natürlich beide los zur Zielpos.

Wenn mir da jetzt eine Sinamics Bibliothek sagen soll


> Wann muss spätestens eine Bewegung gestoppt werden um einen Crash zu verhindern (Kollisionsüberwachung)?


dann läuft in der SPS-Programmierung aber etwas schief. Bzw. es gibt sicherlich Branchen/Maschinen, wo diese Funktion ihre Berechtigung hat, aber hier?

PS:
Über die Istpositionen beider Wagen kann man ja auch leicht den Abstand derer untereinander ausrechnen. Für eine "Notfallabschaltung bzw. Kollisionsüberwachung". Diese habe ich allerdings noch nie eingebaut bzw. einbauen müssen.


----------



## zako (12 Mai 2022)

Wenn Du jetzt zwei RBG's hast. RBG1 steht gerade bei 30m und RBG2 steht bei 40m. Nun kommt ein Auftrag für RBG1 auf 10m und für RBG2 auf 20m. 
Wartest Du jetzt mit RBG2 bis RBG1 an 20m vorbeigefahren ist? Es wäre jetzt doch zeitoptimaler beide RBG's loszuschicken und wenn z.B. RBG1 mit einem Fehler anhält, dass dann aber RBG2 automatisch angehalten wird? 

Jetzt wird ggf. auch noch energieoptimiert verfahren - d.h. das RBG1 beschleunigt  jetzt im Fahrwerk langsamer (weil das Hubwerk ganz nach oben fahren muss) und das RBG2 schneller...


----------



## kafiphai (13 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Über die Istpositionen beider Wagen kann man ja auch leicht den Abstand derer untereinander ausrechnen. Für eine "Notfallabschaltung bzw. Kollisionsüberwachung". Diese habe ich allerdings noch nie eingebaut bzw. einbauen müssen.


Wenn die Sollposition(zB. Max. Endposition aufgrund des Mindestabstand zum anderen Fahrwerk bei Bewegung in Jog) „on the fly“ generiert und vorgegeben wird, empfiehlt sich absolutes Positionieren auch für die BA Jog.
Dann bleibt das Ding immer am eingestellten Mindestabstand stehen und unterfährt diesen Abstand nicht.
Eventuell die SW Endschalter um zB. 50mm > oder < dem min. Abstand zw. den Fahrwerken stellen.(Kollision)

Ein Problem mit den SW Endschaltern kann das Anfahren werden, wenn ein Fahrwerk das andere wegschieben soll, dieses aber andere Rampen hat…
Dann bleibt das Ganze quittierpflichtig im SW Endschalter stehen…

Oder du koppelst mit einer Synchronfahrt das andere Fahrwerk zum Wegschieben ein…
Das ist dann immer am Punkt!
Die MC Funktionen haben mit den verschiedenen Ablöseverhalten aber so ihre Herausforderungen….


----------



## Mrtain (13 Mai 2022)

Ich habe die Anwendung auch öfters. Bei mir entscheidet die SPS wer Vorrang hat.
Den Abstand berechne ich über die istpostion. Fällt der unter einen bestimmten Wert, wird Not-Halt ausgelöst. Das gleiche mache ich mit der Sollposiition. Als zusätzlichen Schutz habe ich an einen Wagen noch einen Abstandssensor.

Bekommt Wagen 1 einen Fahrauftrag, wird geprüft ob der Weg frei ist. Ist der Weg frei, kann gefahren werden.
Steht Wagen 2 im Weg, wird dieser auf eine Ausweichpostion gefahren, sofern der nicht am be-/entladen oder selbst am Fahren ist. Sollte dies der Fall sein, kann Wagen 1 allerdings schon auf eine Position in der Nähe zu Wagen 2 fahren und wartet, bis er diesen auf die Ausweichposition schicken kann.
Das gleiche dann auch natürlich mit Wagen 2.
So können beide Wagen auch simultan fahren.


----------

